# Patrick plans to expand travels



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick plans*
*to expand travels*

Governor Patrick said he is planning more travel, 
both domestically and overseas, to promote the 
state on trade missions, to research other states' 
policies, to publicize his upcoming memoir, and 
possibly to campaign for President Obama.

(By Noah Bierman, Globe Staff)


*Video* Governor's second time around


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Did I miss something? Do we suddenly have a budget surplus and no problems in this state? I know there is the school of thought that says let him go wherever because he can't screw up the state while he's gone. Which would be fine if we didn't have to pay for it. Plus, he is so skilled at screwing things up here that I'm sure he could figure out how to do it from anywhere.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

kwflatbed said:


> Governor Patrick said he is planning more travel,
> both domestically and overseas, to promote the state on trade missions....


 I'm sure there is a beat up impala with broken steering components and a crappy transmission that is siting at a state public works yard parking lot that that he could use to visit the state houses in surrounding states...He could even use it to travel overseas, I mean there must be a dock somewhere on the MA coastline where he can launch himself towards Europe...SPLASH !


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

He's just learning from his big brother, he will spend us out of debt. It has worked so well for the rest of the country.


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

I encourage Devil to do more traveling out of the country..........AND NOT COME BACK!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I found a great trip for him to take.

Space trips for $200,000 lure South Floridians - Sun Sentinel

Take it and keep on going Deval!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

USMCMP5811 said:


> No wonder he cut salaries, he needed the travel money....


>>>Patrick's campaign aides initially estimated a $400,000 price tag for this year's activities -- compared to the $2 million raised four years ago -- in part to reflect the tough economic times.<<<

Actually, maybe he cut salaries so he could STILL have his inaugural "festivities".

Honestly, guy. You're *somehow* STILL in office, but you STILL suck. 
Skip the party.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

"I will give everything I have to move this agenda forward" - his fucking speech 

so you will put your life in front of a 39 cent bullet to protect the citizens that you serve...If you don't mean everything don't fucking say it! ASS HOLE


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

I hear that Texas, right near the Mexican border is quite nice this time of year. :smug:


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

GeepNutt said:


> I hear that Texas, right near the Mexican border is quite nice this time of year. :smug:


who you kidding it's nice for the next 4 years


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

I think PaPRICK meant he will give everything WE (citizens/taxpayers) have to move his agenda forward....


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

Stark1848 said:


> I think PaPRICK meant he will give everything WE (citizens/taxpayers) have to move his agenda forward....


no but to continue on with the quote he said he would sacrifice.... what i don't know... and thus you're just agreeing with me :wink_smile:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm in 110% agreement  I wish Patrick would expand his travels to outer space and get lost on Mars. He already acts as if he is living on a different planet anyway.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

See I wouldn't pay that much to get rid of him... I would just send him to Afghanistan


----------

